
These mice went from couch potatoes to marathon runners with an exercise drug - nradov
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/2/15518252/exercise-fitness-mice-running-health-drug
======
vskarine
Cyclers are already ahead of the curve and were caught using this substance:
[https://cyclingtips.com/2013/04/the-new-epo-gw1516-aicar-
and...](https://cyclingtips.com/2013/04/the-new-epo-gw1516-aicar-and-their-
use-in-cycling/)

~~~
justinclift
Ouch:

 _The trials delivered some success [...] but when high-doses of the drug were
linked with increased rates of cancer in animals, GSK decided to scrap further
development of the drug for humans._

Is there some indication of a new approach without the increased cancer risk?
Not seeing it from the Verge article, though I could have missed something.

